# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >  anyone been to Viceroy?

## griegle1

Booked for what is now our usual Christmas/NYE trip to SBH, but looking for a shorter stay in a different warm weather destination over Thanksgiving.  

Viceroy does well in the popular press and on trip advisor.  Just looking for any first hand knowledge

Thanks in advance

----------


## SteveO

Stayed at the Viceroy two years ago right after it opened.  Great place, spread out.  Different vibe than other places I have stayed in the Caribbean, more Miami type feel to it but still had a great time.  Two great beaches close by, amazing views.  I would stay there again, the price is steep and your money might go further at the Cuisinart but it is not as flashy if that matters to tyou.

----------


## griegle1

Thanks very much.  I think we are going to check it out in November.  Sometimes the full service hotel sort of thing is fun for a short amount of time.  Thanks again for the feedback

----------


## SteveO

You will have a great time.  What room you thinking? We stayed in two different ones?  There are some above the lobby area with roof deck pools that are great.

Staff is very accomodating, food was so/so, other places in Anguilla that are much better.  For cheap, fun Mexican go to Picante right down the street from the Viceroy.  Go to Gerards for lunch, fresh breads, great sandwiches and cookies to die for.

----------


## griegle1

thanks.  The two level ones with the roof top pool is exactly what I have booked.  Actually, not a bad price for November.   Really appreciate the restaurant recommendations.   Its always better to hear from those that have been there!!

----------


## Peter NJ

I would put this on your Resto list.



http://www.davidaanguilla.com/html/

----------


## Peter NJ

Beach at Crocus Bay where Resto is.

----------


## griegle1

Wow - looks like an amazing place.  Exactly what I'm looking for.  As much as we love SBH, it does not does toes in the sand fine dining as well as some other places.  Really appreciate the recommendation.   Will be sure to provide some feedback.

----------


## SteveO

Peter is right on too with the DaVida recommendation.  It is a must for either a long afternoon lunch or dinner. 

I wish the team who opened the resto would open a boutique hotel on Anguilla.  It is nicely done.

----------


## griegle1

thanks again for the feedback.  Just booked a week in November in a one bedroom residence.  Also found out they will gladly accommodate our two small yorkshire terriers.  Should be an interesting week. Thanks again

----------


## LindaP

Arlnow,
 Here are a few photos from our trip last month....Viceroy (just went for drinks)  and DaVida; which was great.

----------


## griegle1

thanks.  Great shots.  Should be a nice change of pace.  I'll be sure to report after we get back.  Actually doing SBH and AXA  a month apart.  Should be interesting...

----------


## MIke R

friends of ours are doing St Barts ( Manapany ) and Anguilla ( Viceroy ) in a few weeks....I will ask them for their thoughts on it

----------


## amyb

Which are they doing first?

----------


## MIke R

> Which are they doing first?



St Barts....going the same day as us.... and  it wasnt even planned that way....we found out quite by accident at a  business meeting

----------


## GayleR

I've been researching Anguilla for a July weekend getaway and Viceroy looks to be our style. Have heard CJ is dated and has ownership and service issues. Hoping Viceory service is good. So far, very slow to get back to me.

----------


## amyb

Gayle, My understanding is that Cap Juluca will be under auction very soon. 

Anguilla will be very laid back following SBH-a very different island vibe. I hope they post.

----------


## GayleR

Thanks Amy. Viceroy looks great. Our style.

----------

